

Should cofounders live together when first starting a company? - kmax12

Curious if it is typical to live with your cofounder. I have been living with mine (in a college dorm) and I notice it increases the amount of time we discuss and innovate on our idea.
======
camz
yes, living together gives you the ability to learn very fast if you're able
to work together. If you can work and live together for a month without
killing each other, then you have a decent chance of accomplishing something.

I went through this personal experience. Lived with the person for a month and
I decided to go it solo because I realized it was better that way.

